# I hate IBS



## Omnislash (Aug 28, 2010)

Am I gonna be single and friendless forever? I can't even go places without worrying. I have to use (or at least try) the restroom twice before I leave for work but even that is not 100% fail proof. Before I knew I had IBS I actually crapped myself 2-3 times. Now that I realize what I'm dealing with I know to pull over. I tried many methods to find a self-cure method. For the longest time I always have classical music on while driving and it worked for a while. Then I switch to counting from 1 to thousands. I think I've gotten up to 5000 one time. Now none of that works. I have resorted to hitting myself, screaming, cussing, and biting my hand to hold it in. I can't even go on lunch breaks with co-workers because I'm afraid to go out and drive with someone. Even with all my planning I often have to U-turn just to go back home and relieve myself. This $$$$$$ing sucks!edit: I'm 25. I don't know if that is consider young adult or not. Man i am getting old.


----------



## Forest Maiden (Aug 31, 2010)

I feel your pain. I have some great friends but even they don't know how to deal with my IBS and constantly being sick. I don't have any helpful words, but wanted to let you know you're not alone.Also, I'm 24, you're not that old in my books


----------



## CB2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

I know it's difficult but I have just adopted the attitude of "there is worst things in life than IBS."I was just saying in a topic I started, Peppermint oill 200mg works for me. Taken in capsule form 1 or 2, once a day before I go to sleep, helps me go to the toliet in the morning, meaning I don't usually need to go during the day because I've got "rid" of everything that morning if you see what I mean!It's all about "positive" thinking (I know its hard sometimes, I doubt myself at times). Just get into the mindset, "there's a toliet in this place where I'm going and if I need to go I will go." I have to admit it does stop me doing things sometimes but its something I and many others have to live with.


----------

